# NE Spur Red Hot Sat



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

We had a nice Dolphin within 30 mins. About 1 hr later we had a Blue on. He hit on a very small reel, an Ocean Master the size of a TLD 25 with 40 lb test line. Frank was almost spooled by the time we had all the lines cleared. Andrew did a great job backing down over and over. In a little less than an hour we a nice baby blue come to leader. We couldn't,t get the hook loose so I cut the leader close to hook while Garret held the fish. We gave the leader to Frank as a momentous of his first Marlin. We had a big Bull Dolphin on for a very short while but he came off when it got into another line. We had probably 10 or 12 knockdowns, but no visual on them. We told Frank that according to tradition he would have to go in the harbor once back at the dock. My guest said I should catch the next fish and of course said OK. I put on a stand up harness and told Frank that I would go in the harbor with him if I caught a 400 lb Blue, never thinking that would happen. We went for over an hour without a knockdown till we came up on a weed line. Within 5 mins we had 3 chicken Dolphin on. We started reeling them in when a Big Blue came up and inhaled the Dolphin on which reel but one of the 2 smallest reels again. Not only was the reel small but the hook was pretty small too with only 40 lb line. As if we didn't have I enough problems one of the chickens lines came across the line with the Marlin on it. We were blessed that the line with the Chen on it quickly burn't off. They got the other lines in very fast and again Andrew does a great job backing down so I don't get spooled. I was nearly spooled 4 times and the cockpit had quite a bit of water in it for the entire fight. This fish put on the most spectacular show I have ever seen in my life on film or anything. This reel was so small and the handle was so tiny it made it very hard to do, but I was determined. The reel would get so hot they had to keep poring bottles of ice water on it hoping the drag could hold up. On the last long run the drag started jerking so we had to keep more water on it and try to get this fief to leader. After 1hr and 50 mins we had himat the boat. Garret reached down and grabbed the leader with his left hand and cut the leader with his right hand. He said the pecs on the fish extended and started turning neon blue as he cut the leader, and off he went. The odds of this fish being caught were ver slim, but somehow we did it. I have blisters on my hands and a sore abdomen, but this the fish of a lifetime for me. We came in with 2 flags flying high and we were all pretty high too. All credit for this trip goes to Garret and Andrew who are two of the nicest young men I know and have fishing skills to be envied. Go if you can, now is the time.. John


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent Report. Congratulations!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Excellent report. Any pics??


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

What!!! Nice job.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Congrats on a once in a lifetime trip....


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*N e spur redhot sat*

Photos of the small blue and Dolphin


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Small Blue*

Sorry I am not good at posting


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*N e spur Blue*

One more try


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful shot of the blue . Congrats on a awesome trip.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Great job, oh what a feeling!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

GREAT report! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

heck of a report!!! congrats on the blues!!!!


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

great report, sounds like a blast!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Good going fellas! Congrats on your skills to boatside those blues.... Hanapa'a,


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

What else could you ask for...other than a larger reel, but you guys did a fantastic job.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job and congrats. Fishing seems to be wide open.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

reading your report was just like being there pouring water on that hot reel.
awesome fishing.

jack


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice going on your fish! Congrats to you and your crew, especially on working the fish with the odds really stacked against you! Great job!! Hanapa'a!


----------



## knowlless (Sep 15, 2014)

Great report. Congrats on a great day


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report. Maybe you guys should think of investing in a couple of 50Ws?

What kind of sea conditions out there on Saturday?


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mahi


frydaddy


----------

